# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: تشخیص چندمین صفحه پرینت شده

## skmkh6056

سلام
میخوام برنامه ای بنویسم تا وقتی پرینت می کنیم شمارنده ای روی فرمم باشه و با پرینت هر صفحه
 تعداد صفحات پرینت شده را نشان دهد. خیلی ضروری
توضیحات بیشتر:
فرض کنید 10000000000000 صفحه اطلاعات را به پرینتر فرستاده اید در یک لحظه برق پرینتر خاموش می شود. و ما دیگر قادر به شمردن تعداد صفحات نیستیم. اگر تعداد صفحات پرینت شده را در یک متغییر ذخیره کرده باشیم خیلی راحت میتوانیم ادامه صفحات را پرینت بگیریم


مر30

----------


## skmkh6056

منبعی هم سراغ ندارین تا ازش استفاده کنم؟

----------

